# My Reptile Collection 2012



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey guys! Just thought I'd share my non-finned babies with you. I'm going to pick up two male Gargoyle geckos this weekend, and am currently buiding some custom hides for a future Leopard gecko as well. Anyway, here is my current collection. 

First is Khaleesi, my two year old female Crested Gecko from an LPS. (My first reptile)















































Next is my Irian Jaya Blue Tounge Skink, Morgause.




















My sister's Greek Tortuise, Clementine.


----------



## Goldibug (Jun 29, 2012)

These guys creep me out but they are wicked cool at the same time. My son loves them though


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

Wow... your reptiles are so cool!!!! I wanted a leopard gecko but my parents said no so instead i got bettas and bettas are awesome and so full of perrsonality. One time Dakota didnt like his food so he stared at me with that face that says you have got to be kidding me so i gave him worms instead.


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

3l1zabeth said:


> Wow... your reptiles are so cool!!!! I wanted a leopard gecko but my parents said no so instead i got bettas and bettas are awesome and so full of perrsonality. One time Dakota didnt like his food so he stared at me with that face that says you have got to be kidding me so i gave him worms instead.


Thank you! My herps have similar personas to my bettas as well, lol. Morgause is such a character.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

+1! Bettas do definitely have great personalities! 

I love your collection! Crested geckos are probably my favorite reptile and your skink has very soulful eyes (like a dragon!)


----------

